# 2 A-10's and a Third "Classified" Crash in Nevada



## AWP (Sep 10, 2017)

Blue Skies. A wife and 5 kids.  

This is just weird all around. At least the Hawg pilots made it out okay.

USAF Reveals Mysterious Crash Occurred Just A Day Before Two A-10s Crashed In Same Area

2 A-10s Crash in Nevada, Pilots Eject, Air Force Says | Military.com

Pilot Dies in 'Classified' Plane Crash at Nevada Training Range | Military.com



> The aircraft, the type of which wasn't specified, was assigned to Air Force Materiel Command and was flying a training mission at the time of the mishap, the release states.
> 
> "Information about the type of aircraft involved is classified and not releasable," Maj. Christina Sukach, chief of public affairs for the 99 Air Base Wing at Nellis, said in an email.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dame (Sep 10, 2017)

Surprised this was released. Rest in peace Doc.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 10, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 10, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 10, 2017)

Damn. 

Blue Skies Always


----------



## Centermass (Sep 10, 2017)

> The fact that the USAF won't disclose the type of aircraft involved in the mishap is somewhat of a red flag and points to the possibility that the airframe could have been sensitive in nature.



Red Flag? Someone needs to remind this moron that there are still things in this world that are on a need to know basis.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 10, 2017)

He's only saying what has already been confirmed. It's a simple piece of deduction and doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 11, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> He's only saying what has already been confirmed. *It's a simple piece of deduction and doesn't matter at all.*



You would think that it would. However, in today's world of news, and the multitude of leaked disclosures from "Unknown sources" many think they're entitled to anything and everything.

And yeah, it does matter.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 11, 2017)

I think that's an overreaction but it's really not worth a protracted argument over it.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 11, 2017)

Godspeed


----------



## E.M.D.7/19 (Sep 11, 2017)

RIP


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 11, 2017)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 11, 2017)

R


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 11, 2017)

Blue skies. It sounds like he lived a wonderful career doing what he dreamed of doing. That's a rare feat.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 11, 2017)

Blue skies and tailwinds brother.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2017)

More on this, more than likely a foreign fighter.

Mysterious Air Force Crash Reportedly Involved a Foreign Plane


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 11, 2017)

Word on the A-10s is it was a simple flight mishap; formation at night with NVGs, one lost SA momentarily and collided with the other.  Both pilots are OK.


----------



## Dame (Sep 4, 2018)

Tomorrow marks one year. 
Everyone still misses you, Doc. Wearing your colors tomorrow.


----------

